# Como crio programa no Gentoo?

## Xinitrc

Já criei programas .deb,.rpm e .tgz(Slackware) e como sou novato no Gentoo,gostaria de saber:

Como crio programa da mesma forma no Gentoo?

----------

## ff11

Primeiro você precisa entender do portage. Tem um "guia de mão" oficial em português: https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Handbook:Parts/pt-br

Dito isso, os "pacotes" no gentoo são arquivos de texto com a extensão ".ebuild" (juntamente com um arquivo de hash, outro de metadados, e possíveis patchs), seguindo um sistema de diretórios próprio.

----------

